
Prince Andrew and Jeffrey Epstein Full Interview - BBC Newsnight - sahin-boydas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKQi3wzNFGQ&feature=youtu.be
======
dang
This is off topic for HN. Have you read the site guidelines recently?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
accountwhatever
"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon."

Yet the story about the NBA executive stealing money fails all three strikes
and it's at 120 points and going strong...

~~~
dang
I don't know if it's a new phenomenon but there's enough interesting detail in
that story to make it on topic for HN, in my opinion, plus the thread quality
supports that interpretation. Of course these are all judgment calls.

Prince Andrew on Epstein is guaranteed to produce a flamewar, especially
because it overlaps with the celebrity gossip genre.

Epstein stories have been discussed in detail on HN
([https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=epstein%20points%3E10&sort=byDate&type=story)),
and "royal denies wrongdoing" is not significant new information:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=%22significant%20new%20information%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)

~~~
sahin-boydas
You have 100% bias here.

This video pretty is interesting. It reached 700k views in youtube in very
short time. It is also very unique. Maybe it is not interesting to a fan of
Epstein. The interview has elements that no interview until now has. Ex watch
btw 19-25:00. They are way less non interesting links about Epstein that you
didnt flag.

2) Also u block this video way faster than you can watch the whole interview.
Did you watch the full interview before flag this link? Without watching the
whole interview how you can decide it is not good enough.

Just leave it to the hn community . unflag the video lets see how community
responds...

~~~
dang
If YouTube views mattered here, Pewdiepie would be on the front page. Please
read the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

~~~
sahin-boydas
Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

Daniel,and yet this interview is the new evidence. And this interview has more
interesting parts than many articles that were posted in HN about this
subject.

~~~
tomhoward
“Interesting new phenomenon”, not “new evidence [in a mainstream news story
about a celebrity scandal]”. They’re very different concepts.

Dang isn’t saying it’s not a big/important story; it’s just not on-topic for
HN. The guidelines are clear and long-established on that.

There’s the whole rest of the internet for discussing mainstream news
scandals.

------
sahin-boydas
The Duke of York speaks to Emily Maitlis about his friendship with Jeffrey
Epstein and the allegations against him. Subscribe to our channel here:
[https://goo.gl/31Q53F](https://goo.gl/31Q53F)

In a world exclusive interview, Newsnight’s Emily Maitlis speaks to Prince
Andrew, the Duke of York at Buckingham Palace.

For the first time, the Duke addresses in his own words the details of his
relationship with convicted sex offender Jeffrey Epstein, who took his own
life while awaiting trial on sex-trafficking charges.

In 2015, Prince Andrew was named in court papers as part of a US civil case
against Epstein.

The Prince, who is the Queen’s third child, also answers questions about the
allegations made against him by one of Epstein’s victims, and discusses the
impact of the scandal on the Royal family and his work.

~~~
sahin-boydas
Why is this down voted? This is writing by BBC

